# Learn to do your football prediction model and use our AI probabilities



## octosport (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi,

We are working on making the best algorithm probabilities for football betting at octosport.io
We have an API and a telegram bot, and you can learn how to make a basics model with our research on medium

We are not a tipster but provide the best quality predictions on more than 600 leagues for markets like 1x2, half time, corner over under, and many others to help you make your decision.

Enjoy,


----------

